# Get high



## Lolindir

Tengo una duda con estas dos palabras: "Get high", no sé si significa "tomar altura" o "drogarse", o quizá sean ambas ¿alguien sería tan amable de aclararme esta duda? gracias


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Lo más adecuado será que pongas el contexto en el que aparece la frase, para poder ayudarte ^^ de todos modos, aquí en WR pone "colocarse" refiriéndose a las drogas, pero como dije, lo mejor es remitirnos al contexto para traducir adecuadamente


----------



## qbnaenmiami

In AE Get high usually means to use drugs referring to the _high(floating_ or euphoric feeling you get from using drugs.


----------



## borgonyon

Pero, ¿cuál sería el equivalente en castellano que no sea "estar drogado"? ¿Qué se dice cuando una persona está "high"? ¿Está arriba? Recuerdo que, cuando era colegial, decíamos "se quedó arriba". Pero no recuerdo si teníamos una expresión que fuese "está arriba".


----------



## Bienvenidos

Quizá el equivalente en castellano sea "estar drogado", pero "to get high" sería :  endrogarse.

*Bien*


----------



## Sheylabsb

Como pone en WR la traducción es "Colocarse" referido a drogas, "Wanna get high?" "Quieres colocarte?", "Endrogarse" no existe como palabra, no es correcta, besos, Sheyla


----------



## borgonyon

Entonces ¿qué sería "to be high", o "he was high"? ¿Estar colocado, está colocado? ¿Se dice así comunmente?


----------



## Belin

Yo se que en algunas partes de España se usa "estar morado" "estar colocado" y en México por ejemplo eso se dice "estar hasta el huevo"

Depende del contexto y para quién esté dirigido


----------



## Bienvenidos

Sheylabsb said:
			
		

> Como pone en WR la traducción es "Colocarse" referido a drogas, "Wanna get high?" "Quieres colocarte?", "Endrogarse" no existe como palabra, no es correcta, besos, Sheyla


 
Hola Sheyla,

I'm sorry I didn't mention it in the last post: I meant to say that this is the Spanish term used in the US to mean "to get high". 

From the HOUGHTON MIFFLIN AMERICAN HERITAGE DICTIONARY: 

*en·dro·gar·se*

_reflex._ 

_America_ (_tomar drogas_) to take drugs, use drugs, get high
*Bien*


----------



## Sheylabsb

Bueno, Bienvenidos, yo no voy a contradecir al diccionario pero desde luego aquí en España esa palabra no se usa y dudo que sea correcta, hablo de España, quizá se use en Centro América y Sud América, pero no aquí, besos, Sheyla


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Sheylabsb said:
			
		

> Bueno, Bienvenidos, yo no voy a contradecir al diccionario pero desde luego aquí en España esa palabra no se usa y dudo que sea correcta, hablo de España, quizá se use en Centro América y Sud América, pero no aquí, besos, Sheyla


América también existe.

_Endrogarse_ es "to get high"y de uso común en muchos países de habla hispana. Colocarse en Santo Domingo no quiere decir más ponerse en un lugar : 

«*É**l se colocó* en el ala derecha.»

«*É**l se colocó* en manos de su maestro espiritual.»

Apuesto que si quieres que te entiendan dondequiera, es mejor optar por «endrogarse» que aunque no se use en España se entiende. No sé si el «colocarse» ibérico se use fuera de Europa.


----------



## borgonyon

Sheylabsb said:
			
		

> Bueno, Bienvenidos, yo no voy a contradecir al diccionario pero desde luego aquí en España esa palabra no se usa y dudo que sea correcta, hablo de España, quizá se use en Centro América y Sud América, pero no aquí, besos, Sheyla


Precisamente. "Estar morado", "estar hasta el huevo", me suena más que "estar colocado". "Estar colocado" me suena más como un asunto de política o politiquería.


----------



## Sheylabsb

Residente Calle 13, sé que "Endrogarse" se entiende, simplemente quería decir que en España ni se usa ni es correcto, se entiende pero no es correcto, lo correcto es "Drogarse", y más informalmente "Colocarse", como se dijo antes, besos, Sheyla


----------



## Bienvenidos

Sheylabsb said:
			
		

> Residente Calle 13, sé que "Endrogarse" se entiende, simplemente quería decir que en España ni se usa ni es correcto, se entiende pero no es correcto, lo correcto es "Drogarse", y más informalmente "Colocarse", como se dijo antes, besos, Sheyla


 
Bueno, es claro que el significado y el uso del verbos varia de un país a otro.  El verbo correcto en EE.UU o México no es siempre correcto en españa.

*Bien*


----------



## Sheylabsb

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Bueno, es claro que el significado y el uso del verbos varia de un país a otro.  El verbo correcto en EE.UU o México no es siempre correcto en españa.
> 
> *Bien*


 
                            Por supuesto Bienvenidos, no estoy tratando de decir que vuestras respuestas son incorrectas, porque seguro que están bien, sólo doy mi opinión desde mi país, de todas maneras este hilo ha dado que hablar eh? jajajajaja, besos, Sheyla


----------



## Bienvenidos

Sheylabsb said:
			
		

> Por supuesto Bienvenidos, no estoy tratando de decir que vuestras respuestas son incorrectas, porque seguro que están bien, sólo doy mi opinión desde mi país, de todas maneras este hilo ha dado que hablar eh? jajajajaja, besos, Sheyla


 
¡Muchas gracias, Sheyla! Me has enseñado mucho hoy.     Espero verte en otros hilos en el futuro 

*Bien*


----------



## Sheylabsb

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas gracias, Sheyla! Me has enseñado mucho hoy.     Espero verte en otros hilos en el futuro
> 
> *Bien*


 
                            Lo mismo digo Bienvenidos!!!!!!!!! todos aprendemos de todos, nos vemos por aquí,  besos!!!!!! Sheyla


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Sheylabsb said:
			
		

> Residente Calle 13, sé que "Endrogarse" se entiende, simplemente quería decir que en España ni se usa ni es correcto, se entiende pero no es correcto, lo correcto es "Drogarse", y más informalmente "Colocarse", como se dijo antes, besos, Sheyla



O, ya comprendo. No leí bien tu mensaje y gracias por aclararme la duda .

A veces en América, será por analogía, le ponemos algo más a los verbos:

_acompletar, arecordarse, endrogarse, afusilar, etc.
_
Entonces quedamos con que *drogarse *es la mejor opción para ser entendido dondequiera, ¿no?


----------



## Txiri

"Get high" is a slang term, and in most cases, should be rendered with a corresponding slang term (in my opinion...)

I´ve been told a number of expressions that are used in Mexico at some point, I´m trying to remember them ... does "estar pedo" work for drugs in Mexico?


----------



## Sheylabsb

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> O, ya comprendo. No leí bien tu mensaje y gracias por aclararme la duda .
> 
> A veces en América, será por analogía, le ponemos algo más a los verbos:
> 
> _acompletar, arecordarse, endrogarse, afusilar, etc._
> 
> Entonces quedamos con que *drogarse *es la mejor opción para ser entendido dondequiera, ¿no?


 
                    Sí, por lo menos en España, claro que la palabra que corresponde con el "slang" es Colocarse. Txiri, "Estar pedo" aquí significa "Estar borracho", besitos, Sheyla


----------



## borgonyon

Sheylabsb said:
			
		

> Sí, por lo menos en España, claro que la palabra que corresponde con el "slang" es Colocarse. Txiri, "Estar pedo" aquí significa "Estar borracho", besitos, Sheyla


Pero lo que no acaba nadie de decirse si "colocarse" se utiliza cuando uno está drogado. ¿"Ese tipo [tío] está colocarse"? o ¿"Ese tipo está colocado?"

Miren lo que encontré en un Diccionario de Términos del Habla Guayaquileña:

"Grifa .- Marihuana  Ej :  Panita, no tiene grifita?

Grifo, Estar .- Estar drogado con mariguana.  Ej :  Me pegué un bate y estoy grifo.

Grifo, Ser .- Ser Marihuanero.  Ej :  No le pares bola a ese man que es grifo"
http://www.geocities.com/napavalley/1155/g_slang_g.html


----------



## borgonyon

Miren esto otro:

CIEGO	Embriaguez de alcohol o drogas. (ponerse/estar ciego).
COCA	Cocaína(Coquero, encocado).	 
COLGADO	Embriagado o demente por causa de la droga (cuelgue, colgarse).
COLOCADO	Bajo los efectos de la droga. (colocón, coloqueta, colocar, colocarse)
DOPARSE	Drogarse (dopado)
DROGATA	Consumidor habitual de droga (Drogota, drogui)
ENGANCHE:	Estado de dependencia de drogas (enganchado, engancharse, desengancharse)
FLIPADO	Alucinado por la droga (flipar, flipante, flipe)
TREPARSE (Mex.) Acción de subir el efecto de la droga. "Estar trepado"= 'estar colocado'
YONQUI Ing: Junk, 'basura'  Adicto a la Heroína (junkie)

http://webs.demasiado.com/tebeweb/argot.htm


----------



## Sidd

"Estar puesto" también se usa con las drogas más duras que la Marihuana.


----------



## Sheylabsb

Estar colocado, significa estar bajo el efecto de alguna droga, por ejemplo la marihuana, espero que te sirva de ayuda borgonyon, besitos, Sheyla


----------



## Railway

Estar colocado es la que mas se usa en España, pero es verdad que hay infinidad de formas de decirlo, sobre todo dependiendo de por donde te muevas geograficamente.

Sobre otros significados de high tengo una duda. Seguro que conoceis la cancion You are beautiful de James Blunt (ultimamente no ha parado de sonar). En una estrofa dice:



> *Yeah, she caught my eye,*
> As we walked on by.
> She could see from my face that I was,
> *Fucking high,*
> And I don't think that I'll see her again,
> But we shared a moment that will last till the end


 
Que significa aqui? Quiza algo como alucinando o flipando?


----------



## borgonyon

La versión en la radio dice "flying high", por lo cual diría que tiene que ver con estar drogado [colocado].


----------



## borgonyon

No se ahora, acabo de escuchar la canción y creo que no tiene que ver con drogas, sino con la forma como se siente por la chica.


----------



## aurilla

borgonyon said:
			
		

> Pero, ¿cuál sería el equivalente en castellano que no sea "estar drogado"? ¿Qué se dice cuando una persona está "high"? ¿Está arriba? Recuerdo que, cuando era colegial, decíamos "se quedó arriba". Pero no recuerdo si teníamos una expresión que fuese "está arriba".


 
Creo que te refieres a las expresiones "he/she is up high/ up there/ way up."


----------



## aurilla

Railway said:
			
		

> Estar colocado es la que mas se usa en España, pero es verdad que hay infinidad de formas de decirlo, sobre todo dependiendo de por donde te muevas geograficamente.
> 
> Sobre otros significados de high tengo una duda. Seguro que conoceis la cancion You are beautiful de James Blunt (ultimamente no ha parado de sonar). En una estrofa dice:
> 
> 
> 
> Que significa aqui? Quiza algo como alucinando o flipando?


 
Aquí significa que al ella pasarle por el lado pudo percatarse que él estaba endrogado, y en su estado drogado concluye que al cruzar miradas tuvieron un momento especial.


----------



## Railway

aurilla said:
			
		

> Aquí significa que al ella pasarle por el lado pudo percatarse que él estaba endrogado, y en su estado drogado concluye que al cruzar miradas tuvieron un momento especial.


 
No estoy seguro aurilla. Aqui tienes toda la letra.

http://top-lyrics.elizov.com/lyrics/James_Blunt_-_Youre_Beautiful.html

Yo creo que significa que por lo guapa que era se quedo flipado, alucinado (vamos, con cara de idiota) cuando la vio.


----------



## aurilla

Railway said:
			
		

> No estoy seguro aurilla. Aqui tienes toda la letra.
> 
> http://top-lyrics.elizov.com/lyrics/James_Blunt_-_Youre_Beautiful.html
> 
> Yo creo que significa que por lo guapa que era se quedo flipado, alucinado (vamos, con cara de idiota) cuando la vio.


 
Raiway, conozco la canción.  El que canta está endrogado y quedó flipado con esa chica en particular, quien lo vio que estaba "f**king high" ="totalmente ido en un viaje (endrogado)" .


----------



## Rodrigo Leiva

En Chile se dice "estar volado" (un chileno diría "volao"), pero dudo que eso sea en todas partes... Al parecer cada pais tiene una palabra o frase para deswcribir los efectod e la droga " estar arriba de la pelota" es otra. Sería bueno que hubiese una palabra para todos... con fines de traducción latinoamericana... 
se agradecerán más inputs

gracias.


----------



## PryrLily

In Colombia when someone was high (on drugs), we would say "Está trabado" or "Está en  la honda"  para usar jerga de la calle.


----------

